# Gotland



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Spinning up the first ply, to what will be a two ply fingerling weight yarn. 

Gotland is the wool they used for the, Lord of the Ring, series. Is very soft... though a bit of a challenge to spin.

Bought this as a few Gotland lamb fleeces from a breeder in NZ. Personally I think NZ has some of the most soft fleece of Gotland wool any where in the world.
Had the Woolen Mill I like, turn it into Roving for me.
Not a cheap way to acquire roving.... but at the time I bought it.. the only way to buy Gotland.

Now there are people out there breeding partbreds. So there is some hope to having US Gotland like fleece.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's beautiful!

I am curious about the way in which it is 'challenging to spin' - I haven't spun any Gotland (yet).


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

It doesn't draft out nice and even, say, like a BFL. A lot more curl to it, than most everything else I have spun to date.
It likes to clump....

Kind'a like Babydoll southdown... that can be a challenge to spin. Short and very curly.

Is hard to explain, much easier to show in person.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, I've spun Southdown, so I hear you.

Does it want to be spun woolen instead of worsted, perhaps? Southdown is fairly happy being spun woolen ... but you do have to have awesome prep or you get neps and noils.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You are doing a great job spinning that fine. Looks wonderful!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

This stuff screams worsted. Try doing it woolen and it just laughs at me.. in an evil way.. LOL
The Mill I sent it to, does a pretty good job making it into Roving. But it does have character to it.

Thank you Marchwind!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

What a Beautiful color of Grey.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks like you got it down ...... very beautiful and soft looking !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Letty Kline, not sure I spelt her name correctly, she would forgive me. Anyway, at our last spinning group she brought a few fleeces from New Zealand. Because she is a fleece judge apparently she is sent fleeces from all over the world. She had some Gotland and I was surprised at how course it felt. She said it was typically a rug wool. I always thought it was about equal to Romney.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

It does vary a lot via blood lines, as per the long time NZ Gotland breeder at the time, told me. Not sure she is even breeding any more.

This Gotland Lamb fleece... is uber soft... wish you were closer Marchwind... you would love how soft it is.

Having raised wool rug type sheep, the Brecknock Hill (also had Black Welsh Mountain, Soay, Babydoll and Jacob)... its nothing like the Gotland lamb I have. 
Now I have run my hands in some Gotland's fleece from different areas... and it does vary a lot.
Think like the Jacob sheep. 
One of the ewe lambs I had before I sold her, her fleece and micron count was as soft as a BFL... the other ewe lamb, was soft, but more like ....well... Romney or Coopworth.

Coopworth is also another breed that varies wildly. The Breeder in WA state I bought my Coopworth Roving from has been the most soft I have ever felt. 
Was hoping to buy more, but I haven't been able to find her again.
My Shearer in WA state also raised Coopworth, but her sheep's fleece was more like the Brecknock Hills I had.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely color! That's the natural color of the sheep?

I've had different adult fleeces from the same sheep and there's been variations between them, so it seems likely there'd be bigger variations between different sheep, even if they are the same breed.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Yes, Gotlands are naturally a heathered grey. VBG Thank you.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I must say that I have some of bergere's Gotland and am planning on making a scarf for this winter. It is a really nice yarn!

ETA: I bought if off Etsy.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very glad you like it woodpecker! Thank you. VBG


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------

